# Cerebellar hypoplasia cat or kitten...



## Gsgirly (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new to this site so hoping someone could help me with a request. 
I've 7 rescue cats being happily spoilt at home. However I recently lost my little boy called Arthur who was 14 months old. He had quite severe cerebellar hypoplasia but it didn't stop him getting about, playing with the other cats and being a huge character.
I miss him dreadfully and would love to give another ch cat or kitten a loving home. He may have only been with me a short time but he's left a huge hole in my heart.. 
I live in the Bagshot/camberley area of Surrey but am willing to travel a reasonable distance. 
So if anyone knows or hears of a ch kitten that needs a loving understanding experienced home then please do contact me. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know of one definite special kitten and one possible.
Can you make 25 posts so we can contact each other please.


----------



## Gsgirly (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi catcoonz
Thanks for your reply..
Ill do as you say and put some more messages on here and then we can make contact..
Thanks again


----------



## nixxie84 (Sep 26, 2013)

hi not sure if you still after a ch cat but ive got a lovely 1 1/2 year old girl with ch im looking to rehome her because she needs a home where she can get all the love she deserves she is very friendly and loves cuddles and attention. I dont want to rehome her to just anyone because alot of vets would try and put her down just for having ch. I want someone who understands ch and wont allow that to happen.


----------

